# Copake Results?



## Larmo63 (Apr 21, 2012)

We won 5 or 6 lots. Trudy got her treasure she was seeking. I got mostly shut out.

Everything was quite expensive, is it the economy?


----------



## slick (Apr 21, 2012)

Did Trudy score on the black and white hawthorne girls bike with og paint? That was a killer clean paint bike! If I just didn't buy that girls Roadmaster Supreme for Karla I would have gotten that Hawthorne. What did you guys get! Post up the auction pictures!! I'm so bummed I couldn't go in person this year, or to Ann Arbor. I keep saying next year.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Girls Zep*

I only got one lot--308--the girls black and white Zep. Looks like it has Kendas on it but eveerythign else looks right. I thought this was one of the best buys of the sale as I also noticed things have picked up price wise. I'm going to start a seperate thread but I would like to know if anyone here is coming from Copake to MLC/AA and would be willing to bring my bike along for $50? V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 21, 2012)

*Lot #62*



Larmo63 said:


> We won 5 or 6 lots. Trudy got her treasure she was seeking. I got mostly shut out.
> 
> Everything was quite expensive, is it the economy?




Did you win the 1920's black Iver Johnson Camelback, lot #62?
Thats a cool bike.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 21, 2012)

I had my hands on that zep and almost bought it for the light, but saw more in the 5 bar, which coincidentally you have.
Picked up the camelback iver, the duralium with aluminum fenders, and a patined hawthorne motorbike as well.
Most items went over speculation including the 38 superstreamline I made the trip for...opened for 4k and was knocked to the floor before even raising my number...I owe you for that one Cali 
Chris


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 21, 2012)

Are you saying the La France Streamliner without the tank went for $4k?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 21, 2012)

kinda makes mine look like a better deal huh?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 21, 2012)

charnleybob said:


> Are you saying the La France Streamliner without the tank went for $4k?




No... I'm saying it went for 4k + 15 percent buyers premium + 8 percent NY state taxe + shipping costs as it did not sell on the floor.
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 21, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> No... I'm saying it went for 4k + 15 percent buyers premium + 8 percent NY state taxe + shipping costs as it did not sell on the floor.
> Chris




so...just over $5k somewhere, and it's missing lots of parts... mines looking even better!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Lot 116*

We bought the women's Columbia with the sterling silver and mother of pearl handlebar grips.

Just for the grips. Those are so Trudy. Also a lantern, and some parts lots. I have something

else up my sleeve coming in the future.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 21, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> We bought the women's Columbia with the sterling silver and mother of pearl handlebar grips.
> 
> Just for the grips. Those are so Trudy. Also a lantern, and some parts lots. I have something
> 
> else up my sleeve coming in the future.




No Lawrence...the mother of pearl grips are so you! You're a flashy sort of guy!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll take mother of pearl pistol gripped pistols!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2012)

That Columbia is one sweet bike. I'm sure that had to be considered a 'pimped' ride in the day! Congrats on a super nice addition to your collection. V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 22, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> so...just over $5k somewhere, and it's missing lots of parts... mines looking even better!




So, $5k for an incomplete Streamliner, $4600 for a Bull nose Colson Super Cruiser.
My collection suddenly became more valuable!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2012)

charnleybob said:


> So, $5k for an incomplete Streamliner, $4600 for a Bull nose Colson Super Cruiser.
> My collection suddenly became more valuable!




The Streamline actually sold the Bullnose is still available and at that money for an incorrect bike I don't think it will sell. If I were in the market for a Bullnose I would try to talk Nate out of his bike--that thing is gorgeous.  I can't think of too many bikes that are as rare as that '38 SS that sold so the buyer may not be as crazy as some of you might think--and no it wasn't me! V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Apr 22, 2012)

*$4600 for a Bull nose Colson Super Cruiser*

It is back on ebay, with remarks about original parts
Item number: 120899999138


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 22, 2012)

The 38 Huffman LaFrance was actually very complete. It is a model 1 and never had a rack, tank or lights, so for 5 K the buyer got a bonus in the rack and tornado spring seat.

The catalog picture and spec sheet of that model shows it with a Mesinger B1 saddle, so unforunately for the buyer, the only incorrect part on the bike was the ultra rare seat, which probably added at least a grand to the price of the bike.


----------



## catfish (Apr 22, 2012)

charnleybob said:


> Are you saying the La France Streamliner without the tank went for $4k?




Over $4000.  I think it was $4200. plus 17% plus shipping....


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 22, 2012)

*auction*

is it a online auction to? do memory lane or AA have a similar deal or am i missunderstanding


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 22, 2012)

The hammer price was $4,000 even with a 13% buyers primium, $520.00 ouch! But that is the price of a nice weekend in upstate New York ( Somebodys got to pay for all that hospitality)

 The sales tax adds another $361.60 double ouch! ( Somebodys got to pay for all those nice country roads to be maintained in beautiful upstate New York)

 Shipping costs yet to be determined, but my guess is that it won't be cheap.

 So the official tab is $4,881.60 and counting.

 Trying to find a 1938 Huffman LaFrance Model 1 in all original condition is definitely not cheap, or for the faint of heart.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't understand why everyone is so surprised, everyone who asked me what I thought got an answer that very closely resembled what happened.
As Marty said, the bike is more complete than most may have recognized. not all of them came with all the bells and whistles. 
the brake-down goes something like this.
There are around 10 or so '37-'38 tank type "Super-Streamlines.
About half of them aren't genuine, that leaves around 5 real ones.
Of the maybe 5 real ones they are split between 1937's and 1938's, so maybe 2 or 3 of each year.
Of all the Super Streamlines out there that I have seen, this is the only one that has me convinced that it is truly original paint.
Sure it's rough but this bike is as rare as anything gets. maybe only the shaft drive Robins and Death Bike rival it for rarity.
The new owner is just lucky I'm so busy working on the deal for the big tank Huffman or I might have had to have it.
just me but I think it was well bought at that price.
I just hope the new owner lets me do an archaeological dig on the bike to uncover all the subtleties of it's make-up!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 22, 2012)

Of all the items auctioned, the super streamline was the only in my recollection that started that high (3x the upper range estimate), and I had heard rumblings of strong interest, but still was unprepared at the dynamic of the auction.
I was ready to go 3500, but without working up to it and launching at 4k, I was just stunned and fumbling through all the extraneous fees in my head for a total.
Knowing how rare these are, I should have been more willing to put the difference on my card, but it all happened so damn fast.
If the paint was better, I would have been all in, but that said, the owner got a great piece and I am left to wonder what if...
Chris


----------



## ccmerz (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## ccmerz (Apr 22, 2012)

A friend returned from Copake today with 4 Columbia bikes,  1 ladies frame, 1 truss frame, 2 shaft drives - one complete, one frame only.  He only wanted the badge from the ladies bike, so he gave me the rest.......  missing the handlebar/stem/grips and wood fender as well as the wheels.  Anyone have a badge and whatever is missing?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 22, 2012)

The online auction at Copake moves REALLY fast and you can't hear anything

because no audio. It's kind of un-nerving. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> The online auction at Copake moves REALLY fast and you can't hear anything
> 
> because no audio. It's kind of un-nerving. Not for the faint of heart.




Especially when they pause and you aren't sure if you just lost a connection! Moving fast is right--you can't hesitate on the 'bid' button or you'll miss it. V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 22, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> I don't understand why everyone is so surprised, everyone who asked me what I thought got an answer that very closely resembled what happened.
> As Marty said, the bike is more complete than most may have recognized. not all of them came with all the bells and whistles.
> the brake-down goes something like this.
> There are around 10 or so '37-'38 tank type "Super-Streamlines.
> ...




I don't want to P on your parade, but where in the world are you getting these numbers?
That bike is nowhere near as rare as the Death bike or the Robin.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 22, 2012)

charnleybob said:


> I don't want to P on your parade, but where in the world are you getting these numbers?
> That bike is nowhere near as rare as the Death bike or the Robin.




ok, maybe I'm wrong, how many do you think there are? and where are they?
I know that there are a fair amount of Firestones but where are all the non Firestone, non Safety Streamlines? I have one, I know where a couple others are, I have photos of 9 separate bikes or parts of bikes. my photos are off of the web and from shows going back as I can find anything. these numbers also come from conversations with other Huffman collectors and people who I wouldn't think would intentionally lead me astray. when I bought my Firestone I checked around to see if i could find one of the Huffman types and was told at that time that it wasn't even known if they ever made any. obviously that wasn't true but that came from a collector who's name everyone knows. just for the sake of argument lets guess I'm wrong by triple, say there  are 30, that's still closer to the rarity of the Death Bike than it is  to the rarity of a Bluebird by a long shot.
I think that this bike has proven that these bikes are rare and valuable, and do deserve the respect that some people refuse to afford them.
show me that there are that many more and I'll gladly go with it.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 23, 2012)

So, does anyone know who bought the Copake Huffman?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 23, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> So, does anyone know who bought the Copake Huffman?




yes..........


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 23, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> yes..........




Okay, I can live with a desire for anonymity - good for him or her anyway.


----------



## catfish (Apr 23, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> is it a online auction to? do memory lane or AA have a similar deal or am i missunderstanding




The auction was on line too, for veiwing and bidding. You could also leave bids ahead of time, or call in on the phone as the item you were bidding on was on the block. Memory Lane and AA are just meet. But they do have what they call a "Poor Man's Auction" at each show. You give the guy $10. and your bike. if it sells, he keeps the $10. and you get what it sold for. If it doesn't sell. You get your bike and $5. back.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 23, 2012)

ccmerz said:


> A friend returned from Copake today with 4 Columbia bikes,  1 ladies frame, 1 truss frame, 2 shaft drives - one complete, one frame only.  He only wanted the badge from the ladies bike, so he gave me the rest.......  missing the handlebar/stem/grips and wood fender as well as the wheels.  Anyone have a badge and whatever is missing?




I'd buy whats left of the seatm maybe the crank assy/chainwheel....


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 23, 2012)

I have been doing this 20+ years and have seen a lot of bikes and frames surface then disappear forever.
There are stealth collectors who don't talk to anyone, pickers who buy for famous people.
What makes this hobby so addictive, it's one big ever evolving mystery.
As for Huffmans, the Safety Streamliners will always be rarest.
The Super Streamliners that did not take a tank next, then the Supers that took a tank.
The Death bike is in a league all it's own.
Number wise, just think few and rare when it comes to Dayton bikes.

My only question about Copake is, who got the Flying Pigeon?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 23, 2012)

Looking around the floor, it was a who's who of people in the hobby, drawing from up and down the east coast and even some from Europe were in attendance.
The super streamline went high considering the fact it went unsold at Trexlertown last Fall (for around 1200), the estimate by the pros at Copake, and that nobody in the room raised thier hand to contest the online/absentee bids...some of whom had serious interest like me who spend 18 hours in the van and a had buldge in my pants with the intent on owning it.
The bottomline is that there were at least a couple of folks from a distance who really wanted that bike and it is an awesome piece.
Value is a relative term as is rariety, it sold for what it did.
Chris


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Apr 23, 2012)

So if what I'm reading is correctly, this ultra rare bicycle wasn't worth $1200 to anyone at trexlertown but suddenly shot up to over $4000 at copake a few months later?
This is why men shouldn't do the shopping


----------



## slick (Apr 23, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> So if what I'm reading is correctly, this ultra rare bicycle wasn't worth $1200 to anyone at trexlertown but suddenly shot up to over $4000 at copake a few months later?
> This is why men shouldn't do the shopping




Sounds exactly like ebay. One week a set of Shelby curved brace fenders sell for $312 and 2 weeks later you can't get $150 for a pair that were in MUCH better shape. Depends who NEEDS that part or bike at that exact moment in time. Or who's wallet is too full and brain is too empty to overpay for something they could have wited for to get a better deal. Patience is key if you ask me. You hunt it down and you will pay big money, but when it falls in your lap is when you score! In my Opinion the price on the Huffman was too much considering it's a non tank bike.I was thinking more on the lines of $2500-3k. You could buy a Shelby speedline Airflow fully restored for the price the guy paid on the huffman without the tank?? I don't get it. I'd rather have the Airflow for the money. Especially the fact that it was for sale for $1200 before? Sounds like a few guys with deep pockets wanted it bad.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 23, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> So if what I'm reading is correctly, this ultra rare bicycle wasn't worth $1200 to anyone at trexlertown but suddenly shot up to over $4000 at copake a few months later?
> This is why men shouldn't do the shopping




I've talked to several people who have said that they regret not picking it up at trexlertown, not based on the auction results, but just because in hind site they realized what a screaming deal it was then.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 23, 2012)

No disrespect to the folks at Trexlertown, but I doubt that many people actually saw the bike, or if they did, they didn't know what they were looking at.

The key to that bikes rarity is the curved down tube and the fact that it was still in original condition.
As for now, that particular bike, is the only curved down tube original condition Super Streamline known to exist.

I'm sure there has to be others around somewhere, but they are definitely not a dime a dozen.

More like $4,000 for one. The only one.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 24, 2012)

Anyone here pick up any of the old trikes at Copake? They had a few nice ones in their online auction catalog.

Dave


----------



## bikewhorder (May 1, 2012)

The results are officially posted. 

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...d=0&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En 

Some of those estimates were way off, why do they even do estimates? I knew those klaxon horn lots and 29 wooden rims would do way better than they were estimated at.  The Iver camel back didn't do as well as I would've thought and I would bid more for the aluminum silver king that went for $525.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 1, 2012)

The "estimates" at Copake are, and have always been a joke.

It's unfortunate.


----------



## cyclingday (May 1, 2012)

All of the auction houses do that.

 It just gives prospective buyers a ballpark figure as to what to expect.

 The Norwegian artist, Edvard Munch; "The Scream" is about to be auctioned off, and the estimate is a record 80 million!

 It will be really interesting to see what the actual buying price is, and whether or not it is bought by an institution or by a private collector.


----------



## cyclingday (May 3, 2012)

Ok,
The Sotheby Auction for "The Scream" was estimated to go for 80 million, and the bidding lasted for 12 minutes, and the auction was won by a phone bidder for 120 million dollars!
The estimates just give people a place to start.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 3, 2012)

Yes, and I'm going to hang it in my breakfast room when it gets here......


----------



## slick (May 4, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Yes, and I'm going to hang it in my breakfast room when it gets here......





  Haha!! What are you thinking? I won that auction. I'm hanging it over my toilet so I have something to look at while i go! Haha!!


----------

